
3 Startup Payments Predictions for 2011 - FrankGruber5
http://techcocktail.com/startup-payments-predictions-2010-12
======
quintinsykes
Regarding the comment on interchange, while the proposed 12 cent debit
interchange cap may be revised upward, it's not likely that Durbin Amendment
supporters and the Fed are going sit idly by if banks/card associations either
overtly encourage consumers to shift to credit cards or widen the gap between
debit and credit interchange rates.

Seems far more possible that if Durbin survives the new incoming congress a
reduction in credit interchange will be proposed.

Couldn't agree more about mobile payments being hot in 2011, though.

